# Windows-Patch sperrt virtuelle Desktops



## Newsfeed (12 Februar 2011)

Microsoft hat mit aktuellen Patches für Windows 7 die Desktops deaktiviert, die mit VMwares View 4 virtualisiert werden.  

Weiterlesen...


----------

